# Canadian mail forwarding services



## mikeandrebecca (Oct 30, 2008)

Any Canadians on here that know of a good mail forwarding service?

We are presently living on our boat at a marina in Kingston, Ontario and having our mail sent to our business. We are in the process of selling our business though and once we leave to go south next summer, we will no longer have an address where we can have mail sent to and of course will need to have any mail forwarded to us where ever we may be. So... I am wondering what other Canadian cruisers do about mail. Our intentions are to cruise around the Caribbean until we get bored...


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Haven't heard of one*

We are using family members to look after our mail. We have worked to minimize the amount of mail coming. Still not sure about doing the taxes from the Caribbean. I guess it should work ok since I do them electronically anyway. Just have to hope my son gets all the receipts organized. Might get his gf to do that since she is studying accounting in university and seems better organized.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

This sounds like a business opportunity!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Find an UPS store. They do have great mail forwarding service.


----------



## chandlern2010 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey I use canada2me.ca to forward my mail. They do a great job and have great prices. Currently they are down for maitnence and will be back up on Jan, 15. I belive though that if you email the admin they will give you 10% off your first month

The admins email is [email protected]


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

There are a few in the us. I know one in the keys.
Previous posts liked St. Brendan's Isle


----------

